# Chest of Drawers for Electric Guitars



## powerhand (7 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone,

I want to make a set of drawers to store up to 10 electric guitars. Each drawer would need to be approximately 100cm long x 50cm wide x 10cm deep. 

I'm planning on using fully extending drawer runners so the guitars can be easily accessed. I have very basic woodworking skills and am planning to use MDF. 

I'm after some advice;

1. Do I need to construct a timber frame and then clad it with MDF panels or can I simply make an MDF box?

2. What's the best way to construct the individual drawers?

3. Any tips on setting the drawers correctly would be most appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## AJB Temple (7 Jul 2017)

I am surprised 10cm is deep enough. Surely the necks will need to be supported (as in a guitar case) such that the neck is not just supported by the angled (often) headstock. Presumably you are laying two guitars per drawer? If so, then if you have say two Les Pauls in a drawer that is a fair amount of weight when fully extended by 50cm? Might be a good idea to give us an idea of your proposed weight loadings.


----------



## sunnybob (7 Jul 2017)

Drawers that big in MDF are going to be heavy, man, like, real heavy.


----------



## nev (7 Jul 2017)

Use MFC for the carcasses and drawers, simply screwed together, clad in MDF for finish. 
Blum runners come in various lengths (drawer depth) and weight loading, 30,40, 50kg etc. Yes, they're pricey but they'll last a lifetime.

I think these are in Norwich if thats any good for you
http://www.meyertimber.com/Products/Cut ... anels.aspx


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Jul 2017)

I'd make just one drawer first, to experiment with. Once you settle on layout and construction, you then have a pattern to work from.

Dr Bob, of this parish, showed off a kitchen* he's recently finished, with a very wide, vertically split drawer, for the dinner service (below) and cutlery (above). I asked about the weight and he says he used special heavy-duty Blum runners. They have the extra advantage that some versions unclip from under the drawer, so you can remove it for cleaning, etc. But the system does require the drawer front to be oversize, bottom and sides from the drawer carcase, making the whole chest taller and wider than the space in the drawers themselves, probably, worst-case, adding an extra 5" to the height and 2" width overall (for a 5-drawer chest, which it sounds like you'll be making).

I still have my old bass, although I can no longer play it. It's got a 1970s, rectangular wooden leatherette-covered carrying case, which is basically a pine frame with big sheets of thin ply either side. With the bass + accessories it is all quite heavy.

E.

*https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/bobby-s-work-t106307.html but the pics have gone as of the last couple of days, I think because of a change of policy at his image hosting provider. He said he used 60kg Blum runners, anyway...


----------



## Glynne (7 Jul 2017)

Do you actually need to have 10 drawers?
What about something like a cupboard that has 10 sliding "shelves" so as you simply open the door and slide the respective shelf out.
This will involve a lot less work as you'll only need battens to stop your guitars coming off the shelves rather than sides & backs and if you really want the look of a drawer cabinet then add grooves to the front of your drawer.


----------



## powerhand (9 Jul 2017)

AJB Temple":1cnxadgg said:


> I am surprised 10cm is deep enough. Surely the necks will need to be supported (as in a guitar case) such that the neck is not just supported by the angled (often) headstock. Presumably you are laying two guitars per drawer? If so, then if you have say two Les Pauls in a drawer that is a fair amount of weight when fully extended by 50cm? Might be a good idea to give us an idea of your proposed weight loadings.



I'm a Fender guy, so all guitars have a straight headstock. The dimensions are roughly that of an individual guitar case, but I take the point about the weight.


----------



## powerhand (9 Jul 2017)

Glynne":1vt8ymxh said:


> Do you actually need to have 10 drawers?
> What about something like a cupboard that has 10 sliding "shelves" so as you simply open the door and slide the respective shelf out.
> This will involve a lot less work as you'll only need battens to stop your guitars coming off the shelves rather than sides & backs and if you really want the look of a drawer cabinet then add grooves to the front of your drawer.



I had considered a cupboard design, but ideally I'd like individual drawers so they replace the protection provided by individual guitar cases in terms of moisture control and keeping dust away etc.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (9 Jul 2017)

Sounds similar in size to the the old architects / map chests that you used to see for storing large flat sheets. (they never used runners though)


----------



## powerhand (9 Jul 2017)

Stanleymonkey":2946c4cm said:


> Sounds similar in size to the the old architects / map chests that you used to see for storing large flat sheets. (they never used runners though)



Yes - I had been looking at some of these on eBay etc, but often the drawers are too shallow. Do you think a lack of runners would be an issue? I guess if the drawers are just friction slide type, they'd fall out if you pulled them out too far.


----------



## Brentingby (9 Jul 2017)

powerhand":2bnagll4 said:


> I guess if the drawers are just friction slide type, they'd fall out if you pulled them out too far.



That's not a problem if the person pulling out the drawer is smarter than the drawer.

You can add stops to prevent the drawers from inadvertently being pulled out too far.


----------



## powerhand (12 Jul 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll have a browse around the web and see what type of ideas are out there.


----------



## dynax (12 Jul 2017)

what about having the drawers vertical and double sided, you would only need 5 drawers and sets of runners,


----------

